# The sound of a pack of coyotes



## LongDucDong (Nov 19, 2006)

Funny, I still have people who swear coyotes dont travel in packs...   Here is proof that they do. We recently moved from Chicago's western 'burbs to rural areas outside Chicagoland. Were about 70 miles west of Chicago and are now exposed to prairie life, which is 100% different than life near Chicago. Anyway, while outside tonight we heard about 10-15 coyotes on the prowl. I had to run inside to grab my camera to take a quick video. You wont see anything, but youll be able to hear them if you crank your volume up far. I missed the bulk of their howling, but caught a little of the tail end of their outing. Click to play.


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 20, 2006)

Why would people think that? Most wild canids are pack animals. From wolves to wild dogs. I love sitting on my porch listening to the pack howl, it's creepy and beautiful all at the same time. I don't have speakers on this computer, but I'll try to listen to it when I get home.


----------



## OldHag (Nov 20, 2006)

I never knew ppl had a debate about wether they run in packs or not.  Ive seen them alone, Ive seen them in packs... As Lorgakor said, they are communal animals, they like to be with others of their kind.
They do have a spooky song.


----------



## thisgal (Nov 20, 2006)

People really think that? Hmm...

I miss their howls...we used to live in Colorado, and we had to bring the cats in at night...for obvious reasons...but I used to fall asleep to them howling.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 20, 2006)

I never thought anyone would think they didnt run in packs :? I got chased by a pack when I was about 16, must've broke some sort of track record when I ran from them lol luckily there was a oil rig nearby that I climbed ontop of until they went away


----------



## Texas Blonde (Nov 20, 2006)

Im at a lost to who says they dont run in packs as well.  Ive seen them both in packs and alone.  There is a large male on our ranch who I believe is the dominate male in the pack, but I often see him hunting alone as well.


----------



## pitbulllady (Nov 20, 2006)

We have coyotes in abundance around here, and I've seen lone coyotes, and I've seen as many as 12 or more cross the road in front of my car, to the extent that I had to come to a complete stop and wait, like I was at a railroad crossing waiting on a train to pass!  Coyote females have huge litters (13 or more pups are not uncommon), and here in South Carolina, with our abundant wild game and mild winters, their survival rate is pretty good.  There is a pack which lives in the fields and woods behind my house, so I get to hear this sound practically every night, and they are especially vocal in the early morning hours as I'm getting ready to leave for work(which is also when I see them near the highways, scavenging).  This time of year, they are especially active, since this is deer hunting season, and hunters leave gut piles everywhere, providing the coyotes with a veritable buffett-provided it's too chilly for the fire ants to get it first.

pitbulllady


----------



## jwmeeker (Nov 20, 2006)

As long as we are on the thread of coyotes, thought I'd throw this in.  It's a small female that is now part of our family.  She is awesome to watch hunt and play.


----------



## Sheri (Nov 21, 2006)

They truly go either way.

When pairbonded, with young, they remain together.

Packs form for larger prey, whereas on the prairie where rodents and rabbits are abundant, they tend to go solo in summer when this prey is most readily available.

Winter often sees packs form as they are more frequently taking deer.

I've also read that packs are not formed as often if they are ranges that are also home to wolves. The wolves will see a coyote pack as infringement on their territory whereas lone coyotes are not the same threat. This is why coyotes are not as common in wolf country.

Wolves, however, are truly pack animals.  If you are lucky enough to see a lone wolf, he is either scouting for food - ready to call for backup should prey be located or he has been ousted.

As for the domesticated coyote - I'm not sure that term can ever truly be used.  As much as I would love to have a coyote or wolf, I would never trust one around my children the way I would a dog.  

Coyote attacks boy in Edmonton, Canada this past Saturday.

Coyotes attack toddlers in Calgary, Canada last year.

Wolves are in fact much less likely to prey on humans - they have a natural aversion to human activity whereas coyotes are attracted to and thrive in urban areas.

However, last year, there was a deadly wolf attack on a Canadian in northern Saskatchewan. Link.

In our province, a comprehensive study by the government revealed that coyotes are far more likely to cause death and injury to cattle though it is the wolf that takes the blame until proven otherwise.  The stat was something like 70% of cattle are taken by coyotes.

Cougars are making a comeback in Canada, though always present in good numbers in BC and Alberta, Saskatchewan now boasts a population of approximately 400 cougars and Manitoba now has a population, though no one is sure of the numbers at this point. A good guess would be anywhere from 20-100, I suspect.

Last week, in Ontario, it looks as though a boy was attacked by a cougar. Now, poor kid and all, but Ontario has not had cougars for many, many years. It is exhilarating to know the species is recovering.

Manitoba should be able to establish a very good cougar population. Prey is plentiful, terrain is suitable and breeding populations are located to the south and west of the province. Already home to 30,000 black bears, 15,000 wolves, polar bears, two species of bison, two species of caribou, muskox, pronghorns, white tailed and mule deer, elk, red fox, artic fox, gray fox and swift fox, lynx, bobcats, wolverines, coyotes and of course, badgers... cougars would be a welcome addition!

Man, I would love to see one. And dammit, I can hardly wait for spring.


----------



## wicked (Nov 27, 2006)

Sheri said:


> As for the domesticated coyote - I'm not sure that term can ever truly be used.  As much as I would love to have a coyote or wolf, I would never trust one around my children the way I would a dog.


I am very torn here. On one hand I don't feel like a wolf or coyote belong in everyone's backyard, (and for sure never ever on a chain or in some 10x10 chainlink cell), but growing up with all manner of wild orphans I know from experience its not the animal that is the problem. I grew up very rural and had more than my share of rescued orphans (wild & domestic), they were part of the family because that is how they were raised. I also had two wolfdogs (although I would agree not to trust a *male* wolf for dominance reasons) and they need to be treated with the same consideration that a full wolf does, they aren't dogs, they don't think like dogs and you can't expect them to behave like a cocker spaniel. Sam, my first wolfdog, saved my life, (and when I think back to how much I got into back then I am sure it was more than once) when she died it was protecting one of our small dogs from another animal.(we never did find out what killed her  ) That dog was all heart, she would have given her life for you and that is exactly what she did in the end. But if that same puppy had ended up in the wrong hands would she have been the same dog? 

That is a lovely girl jwmeeker    My best to you, and I am sure since you refered to her as part of the family that is exactly what she will be. I just hope your neighbors don't have chickens.  

This was my most memorable rescue- http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=64079


----------



## Mads (Nov 27, 2006)

Like Sheri said, it has quite a bit to do with the locality and what their main prey is as to whether they form packs. Most packs are comprised of an adult pair and their offspring, they stay together over the winter. Come spring they will pair off again and chase the youngsters out permanently, and the cycle starts again. Packs aren't required in the summer since prey is easy to come by. Come winter it is much easier to get larger meals when you work together.


----------



## jwmeeker (Feb 15, 2007)

Wanted to post an update on our coyote.  This is not  a post for sympathy, just an update.  

On new year's eve she took off and hasn't been back since.  We live on a ranch and she's always had free reign to come and go as she pleased.  I guess she decided to go find a pack.  We've had several ranchers, that know we kept her around, say that they think they see her every once in a while running the prairie with a male (which is kind of cool).


----------



## Heather (Feb 15, 2007)

jwmeeker said:


> Wanted to post an update on our coyote.  This is not  a post for sympathy, just an update.
> 
> On new year's eve she took off and hasn't been back since.  We live on a ranch and she's always had free reign to come and go as she pleased.  I guess she decided to go find a pack.  We've had several ranchers, that know we kept her around, say that they think they see her every once in a while running the prairie with a male (which is kind of cool).



Aw how sad for your loss... she's a beauty.  Hopefully she is making it on her own.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Feb 15, 2007)

Maybe she'll allow you to see her pups when they come


----------

